# Renovation realities



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

john5mt said:


> the one i watched the kid was renovating his kitchen and he couldnt find the gas shut off valve so he decides to cut out a gas line with his sawzall cuz he thinks it is a dead line.....He got lucky it was dead but man i was scared for him. He makes his wife haul in cabinets for him and she drops it and breaks it and he gets mad. Then when he is demoing he breaks the rear french doors.
> 
> Great show:thumbup:


 I am watching that one right now.It is a crack up...What a tool!
"Let me see if this makes a spark":blink:OMG....


----------



## coachbuilds (May 9, 2008)

I was scared for that guy too...and the cameraman. It's painful to watch sometimes...but I can't look away. Do all the wives/sig others cry in this show?


----------

